# Another newb modding a GT Aggressor



## brian1570 (May 26, 2020)

Hi all, been lurking for a good while now. I just recently got into MTB’ing and like the title says I have a 2020 GT Aggressor Pro(thanks covid) I know enough about bikes to know that the aggressor is not really the bike I wanted. So since I couldn’t buy what I wanted I am building up something comparable out of the GT. I live near Houston TX to give some perspective. Most trails are pretty flat around here so I think I’ll make do for a while. The bike has bunch of parts already on it and more on the way. 

Here’s the mod list:
-700mm truvativ bars(have 740 RF bars otw)
-Odi tld grips
-Odyssey pedals
-El Cheapo oval 1x crankset(for now)
-MAXXIS Ardent races(parts otw for tubeless)
-WTB Speed seat
-SR Suntour Epixon fork(arriving today)

So the fork will be here today sometime and I’m pretty excited. The bike is already a good bit lighter with the 1x set up and the forks will she’d even more weight. I’ll be updating with pics soon!


----------



## brian1570 (May 26, 2020)

Took a little bit but here are the pics and I love this new shock. Shed almost two lbs off the front of the bike. Have already been out on it twice but unfortunately all the real trails are flooded out right now with all the rain we've been having. It soaks up the bumps so well compared to that junk xct fork and I'm loving the lock out for pounding pavement.


































Also since last post I've run into some more limitations of stock components, I smoked my stock front brake and my bottom bracket bearings are already making noise. SO I went ahead and ordered the shimano mt200 brake set and the chinese knock off two piece crank set. Nothing but the best for this rocket :lol:


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

It's coming along nicely. Should be a pretty fun and capable bike when you get done with it.


----------



## Teebo00 (Aug 16, 2020)

*Aggressor pro*

Nice little budget build. I ended up doing the same. My 90's kona wasnt cutting it so I grabbed a 19 aggressor pro off fb marketplace for 200. Spent way beyond the value of this bike tho


----------



## BkngBear (May 10, 2021)

weird...my gt aggressor pro's frame looks different then yours but it should be the same. Everything else looks the same but your frame is different then mine.


----------

